# Mangrove, Trigger, and LOBSTER!



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

What a great day today! Went to Destin with friends Mark Brown and Kevin Daniels for a bit of diving out of Mark's boat. Got to our first spot, and dropped into fair viz and 63 degree water. Upon hitting bottom at 100' saw a few very nice Gag Grouper, and several legal Red Snapper. I shot a legal Trigger, and went on the prowl for Lobster. I had no luck looking forLobster:banghead, so I plinked a couple of nice sized Mangrove Snapper, and headed topside. Mark was not hunting, and Kevin did not see anything to shoot!:doh Off to spot #2. When we got to the next spot we found a HUGE LeatherbackTurtle sunning, and he had a bunch of big Cobia around him. He did not stay long enough for us to suit up and go fora big Ling:banghead:banghead:banghead anyway, we anchored up and thought we had another turtle easing towards us, but it turned out to be a Giant Ocean Sunfish doing whatever they do, pretty cool though.We finally dropped into maybe 15 to 20 feet of viz and 64 degree water. Once again we found several big Gags, and I met the biggest American Red Snapper I have ever seen, period. It was flipping HUGE!! It had eyes the size of a baseball, and had to weigh thirty pounds plus! Alas he checked me out, and his endangered butt swam off, I think he gave me the fin too!:hoppingmad Oh well, nothing too shoot here, and no Lobster. Spot # 3 here we come! I had a full tank left a plunged off into 30 feet of viz in 60 feet of water by my lonesome. I immediatly found a big Gag to hang out with, go figure, and nothing elso to even think about shooting. Since I hadn't found any Lobster at the other two spots, I said screw it, and went to move the anchor out of the wreck. Lo and behold, I looked up under an overhang and saw a LOBSTER! Of course, I freaked and it got away from me for a moment, but I got it! My first Lobster, and boy was I stoked, until I looked about thre feet away and saw another. In total I grabbed four, and saw another that I could not get to:looser. Times up, so I headed topside and showed off the bugs, damn, I am still stoked! The days total; 2 Mangrove Snapper, 1 Trigger, and 4 Slipper Lobster. Oh, and copious quantities of beer once at the house, and the Lobster ate well! Cheers to all!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Yum! :hungry


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds like a blast.


----------



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

Congrats :bowdown to team Get Bent! Shovelnose lobster, IMHO, are mo' better than their spiny cousins. Too bad the Cobia didn't cooperate :boo .

Had planned on going today with John and Jeremy but my new disc brakes did notlike my old axle assembly (clearance issues). Removed calipers and hauled the whole shebang to Eddie English who is gonna make it all better.

Again, KUDOS to all aboard Team Get Bent :clap. -Ric


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

congrats!! that sounds like so much fun! to be right there hangin out with fish and seeing what is really down there would be awesome! too bad i have bad ears!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report, how about resizing your signature so we dont have to scroll across to see all the awesome pics!!


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Great report Micky Mark said you guys had a great time and some good weather I wish I had a gravy schedule like the sherriff dept so I could go through the weekoke


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

nice mess of fish and bugs. congrats on getting your first shovelnose! :clap


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

man, the mango on the left is a hoss, nice job on the lobs, better luck with the cobia next time.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job Micky! Hmmm...thursday....guess thats why you werent at the Guns & Hoses board meeting at Francos???oke

Just kidding, personally I think its respectable to miss a club board meeting IF you are out doing what the club is all about! Nice findin some lobsters too!

Hey Skullsmcnasty...I thought I could never dive cuz I have ruptured my eardrums half a dozen times when I was younger from bad ear infections, and docs had told me I never could. Thought I was doomed to only snorkling and freediving.

After talking to various instructors, and finding out that at 33 feet underwater the pressure is double, and I was freediving to about 25' or so with no problems, and never had problems on planes and such, I was probably fine.

turns out I am (earwise..not otherwise haa haa) and dive almost weekly, depths up to 155, and no problems. You might want to rethink it!


----------

